# Search function problem, - can you help



## pjmedlam (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi, I've had difficulty with the search function for the last few weeks. I enter key words and get results of more than one pages (with the page number ranges shown at the bottom RHS below the first seach page). It is ok looking at any item on the search results on the 1st page but when i click onto the page 2 or more on the numbers on the bottom RHS (the method i have used previously to see the next page of search results) I just a get a message saying 'No topics or posts met your search criteria'.

Can anyone let me know what i am doing wrong, do I have a setting wrong?

best regards....Paul


----------

